# Doing Burn-outs



## slotcar64 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just uploaded a new YouTube video showing the new Warmup/Burnout pad on
the Dragstrip - enjoy






(smoke to be added later - :tongue


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool...Very cool!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

that's great


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay cool!! Love this track!! This track was a big inspiration for me to build my drag strip!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool video. great synchronization. fun, fun, fun 'till Daddy takes the T-Bird away!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Very cool. Now where did I put all that unused straight track. Thanks for the video and inspiration.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Cool

Boosted


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW! Great video.

--rick


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

LOL... Good stuff ..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Love it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Enjoyed the video, the one I did years ago was with the help of stop motion photography and some borrowed sound bites from other video's.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

What software is that?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet video. quite a nice collection of custom cars too man.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

thanks for the vidio's.some sweet customs their!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool video!!! Hope the guy in the Falcon is OK. Looks like he took a pretty good tumble on the return lane. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I really like these videos. I set up a drag strip many years ago. I used a few drops of Ronsonol lighter fluid under the tires to do burn outs. The tires would spin like the real thing. The fluid would evaporate quickly. I used a pair of Speed Shifter controllers with the Hurst shifter to back the cars up after the burn-out. The cars had rear guide pins. My neighbor said he did the same thing, except he set his fluid on fire for a real fiery burn out. I certainly wouldn't recommend that. I acquired his collection. He had a Willys that was burnt to a crisp.

Mike Cook


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

shocker

It;s a custom software package
a friend wrote for john


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Mine is done with Window Movie maker. It comes with Windows XP but is also a free download from the Windows site.


----------

